# Primera P12 Problem



## baxtersantiques (Aug 19, 2004)

I have a 2002 2.2 dci with sat nav.. Since i purchased it, other than Speedo everything else is in KP/H and not MPG for fuel settings for example etc... 

I looked through manuals and cannot find away to change it... I phoned three local dealers and all have given diffrent responses from... "I dont know sir" to It might be in your Manual... 

Please could someone elighten me on how to change computer to MPH and MPG and not import setting... 

Vehicle is not an import... not sure why it is in this mode

Does it need consult system plugging in?

Regards in advance...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Eh, where do you live? The Primera 2.2 DCi was only sold in Europe and Asia, so I suppose all instruments would be in metric... how you got one with an MPH Speedo is beyond me... :crazy:


----------



## stephenfell (May 7, 2004)

*you can re install the soft with the install dvd rom disk. when you do you should select mpg kmh.*




baxtersantiques said:


> I have a 2002 2.2 dci with sat nav.. Since i purchased it, other than Speedo everything else is in KP/H and not MPG for fuel settings for example etc...
> 
> I looked through manuals and cannot find away to change it... I phoned three local dealers and all have given diffrent responses from... "I dont know sir" to It might be in your Manual...
> 
> ...


----------



## enginekiller (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi I'm a new member and I own a primera p12 since 2003. I want to disable the seatbelt beepers can anyone help me to do this;


----------



## levancho940 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hallo, i have nissan primera 2002 2.2di and display writes: "please insert a program disc". when i do this action its starting installing but at the end it writes: "installed unsuccessfully please replace the program disc". nothing is working on centrale console, what can i do?


----------



## jaxleo (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi, I have an 04 reg 1.8 petrol Primera p12. Recently the satnav/info screen fades then goes off but comes on again perfectly for miles before repeating. I was told to remove the centre console but cannot find full instructions to do so..


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Gerard
Are we to assume imperial or us mpgs? Age of the car might help as well. How did you calculate your mileage?
Quick check shows the rated mileage for a 2003 2.2dci is 5 L per 100km highway and 8.1 city. In imperial that is 47 mpg highway and 29 city. In US figures its 56 mpg and 34 city. So its safe to say that you should have checked out and perhaps try driving with a lighter foot on the gas pedal.


----------

